# Any tips for touring Cornwall?



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hans and I are planning a 10 day trip to Cornwall beginning of May. We're driving to Dunquirk as we will have Red (our dog) with us so we'll be driving across from Dover. Would like to know of any cheap safe sites/tips/must do's etc that anyone can recommend.
Thanks
Max and Hans


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there are 2 bank holidays in may so you need to book now for the holiday weekends


----------



## 96510 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeh check out http://www.thecornishcoast.co.uk/ for dog freindly beachs.

Morgan Porth beach is one of my favorites as it is MASSIVE when the tide goes out.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi hans and Max,

May is a very good time to go to Cornwall, not too busy and campsites are a little cheaper at this time of year except for our weekend holiday periods at the beginning and end of May.Cornwall is well known for its coastline and narrow roads so make sure you keep to the main roads. This will unfortunately limit you a bit. But you should be able to get to these places 
which are well worth visiting.

St Ives and drive the north coast road to Lands End but what ever you do, don't try to drive your motorhome into the centre of St Ives. I am sure someone can recommend a campsite there but probably not cheap. Spend a couple of days at the Caravan and Camping Clubs site overlooking Sennen Cove and visit the pub there the "Old Success"

Marizion and St Michaels Mount near Penzance, there are a couple of good cheap campsites in the village of Goldsithney not far from there. Wayfarers http://www.wayfarerspark.co.uk/ and the Caravan Club's Threeways site.

Do try and visit the Minack open air theatre on the cliff side at Portcurno but approach from the Lands End side not St Buryan. There is plenty of parking at Porthcurno. There is also a Communications Museum there and a beautiful beach. Take a walk along the cliff tops to Logan Rock.

In nearby Penzance you should be able to park on the harbour front car park. Unless its changed a lot visit the Admiral Ben Bow which I think is in Chapel Street.

There are many picturesque fishing villages but access will be your problem.

If you want to see the Eden Project near St Austel stay at Double Trees Farm http://www.eids.co.uk/doubletrees/ although you will have no problem parking a motorhome in their car park.

There are a few ideas, mainly for west Cornwall which I consider the most beautiful part. For more visit http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/ and have a look under local information.

peedee


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hans & Max
Just a quick word of warning on parking
It is hard to find a spot if you have a van over say 15ft.
Watch parking on some sea fronts as we nearly received a ticket even though the signs were not easily visible. It took a kind local to warn us.
No matter which part you visit you will enjoy a beautiful area

Regards

Steve


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Hans & Max
Just to let you know that Cornwall is a beautiful part of the country. Word of caution a lot of cornish beaches have a dog ban. Hope you enjoy Cornwall as much as we do.

Joan and Peter


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thankyou everybody for your advice and tips!

Best regards

Max and Hans


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree with the above advice just to add some of the places we have visited over the years...................

Falmouth - Has a novel park and sail system (like a park and ride but you board a boat that takes you into town centre)

Newquay - Cornwalls busiest resort, but in May should be reasonably quiet, if you park near the Fire Station (near the Ganel link Rd) you can walk into town no problem

Watergate Bay - over a mile of sand which (like many of the "out of town" beaches) allow dogs in low season.

Bedruthen Steps - on the road between Newquay and Padstow, very dramatic scenery and some fantastic cliff top walks.

Padstow - typical "old cornish" fishing port well worth a visit (park on the top of the hill and walk into town)

The coast road between Newquay and Padstow (allthough narrow in places) has several bays worth stopping and visiting, and the scenery is gorgeous.

Lands end and Sennen cove are very dramatic (if you like high cliffs and raging sea's!!)

Its a lovely area to visit, just be carefull on some of the narrow roads, and be cautious about entering some of the towns in the MH (particularly St Ives!!)


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello from...... Cornwall

Lots of good advice here, also at the beginning of May ( I think it is the 06th not sure) it is flora day in Helston. This is a great local event where all the locals dress up in their finest and dance in the streets, in and out of the shops etc, all ages tiny tots to grannies and grandpas. Gets a bit crowded but there is a good car park system which is well organised and you can walk into town. Very famous and happens only once a year.

If you like the sea try taking the dolphin boat out of Falmouth, there was a pod of 300 plus dolphins and a seventy foot shark off the coast recently. Also in Falmouth is the maritime museum and boat trips to the Truro and Helford rivers - very pretty.

You will find the South very different to the North in terms of beaches etc, the North is more rugged with dramatic cliffs punctuated by great sandy surf beaches and the South is somewhat quieter with more in the way of fishing villages and coves. 

Try visiting Kynance Cove then walk along the cliffs to the Lizard.

One final thing PARKING! There are a lot of National Trust car parks in Cornwall, not sure of this years charge for a motorhome but I think it is about £5. One of you can join the trust for £32 and then you can park for free, if you are touring it might just be worth it ( see the guy at the car park) . Be aware that is not ALL car parks just NT ones!

Have a great stay you will not be dissapointed, anything else you need please pm me.
Kind regards
David


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Cornwall*

Hi Max and Hans

I live in Truro and can recommend a good place nearby where I store my Hymer. It's very convenient for both north and south coasts and you can catch a bus into Truro which is a very popular small "city" that everyone comes to see.

http://www.liskey.co.uk/

Be a good place for a couple of nights (and they allow dogs). I wiil PM you with my email address if you want any other information.

If you want country and beaches combined I think the best area is the Roseland peninsular which is nearby and full of great camp sites.

Have a great time.

Ian


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi there, as already said, do avoid our Bank Holiday weekends when Cornwall will be packed. No-one has mentioned Polzeath, near Rock, across the estuary from Padstow, which has great daytime parking on the beach, as do many beaches, and a very well situated (but quite expensive) little campsite on the cliffs with views and direct beach access. The north Cornwall coast here is great for surfing and bvody boarding, and around the corner at Daymer bay ideal for windsurfing etc as different aspect. Port Isaac nearby is pretty and sells wonderful crab/shellfish, but tight for a motorhome. We cycled there, but it's a climb back out!


----------



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

*Touring Cornwall*

Hi Max & Han, Welcome to Cornwall, or Kernow as the locals call it. In addition to earlier advice, don't ignore north Cornwall. The coastline from Morwenstow down to Tintagel is breathtaking. If the weather's fine, try Port Quin. Access road is a bit tight, but there's a car park just off the cove. 
I live near Par and if you want sand, we've got a bit to spare! Also try the drive through china clay country from the A30 at Roche Cross through Roche and then down the A391 to St Austell. The landscapes through the china clay workings are, well, different! And the views as you drop down into St. Austell are brilliant on a clear day. Probably best to avoid St. Austell itself. (That'll land me in jail, I'm sure!)
Also, avoid Mevagissey totally!!! The main car park is a rip-off in summer - £1.50 per HOUR for motorhomes, and the streets are somewhat narrow. Park in St. Austell & take the bus. Fowey is another place you can't drive a motorhome through, it's worse than St. Ives. Use main car park if you're fit, or Readymoney if you prefer a level walk. (What a lovely name for a car park. Who says the locals don't have a sense of humour?)
Wherever you go, enjoy your trip. The locals are, in the mainpart, very friendly, especially if you're spending money. Don't ask for a cornish pasty, they're just pasties in this neck of the woods, and definately don't ask for chips with your pasty. My personal weakness, well the only one I'm going to confess to here, unless I'm going to get paid for it, is clotted cream. Only get Rodda's. Try it ontop of ice cream, or with jam on a scone. (The jam goes on first, the cream last.)
Regards

Apothecary


----------

